# Introducing Street Density Rear Shock Mounts for Mk3 TT/TTS/TTRS!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We're pleased to announce the availability of our new Street Density Rear Shock Mounts for the 8S Audi TT/TTS/TTRS!

​
Street Density Rear Shock Mounts for the 8S Audi TT/TTS/TTRS are engineered for increased performance and durability over the factory rear shock mounts. Featuring High Durometer Density Line Rubber, these performance rear shock mounts are able to cope with increased loads from spirited driving and upgraded suspension components.

Designed to be a complete, drop-in replacement for the factory rear shock mounts, Street Density Rear Shock Mounts significantly reduce deflection under hard cornering, which helps maintain proper suspension geometry for better handling. In addition, the Density Line Rubber features enhanced bonding to the cast aluminum mount body - reducing the likelihood of separation and dreaded "clunk" associated with the factory mounts.

*Features:*

Complete, Drop-In Replacement for Factory Rear Shock Mounts
Manufactured with 50 (FWD) & 60 (AWD) Durometer Rubber
High-Quality Cast Aluminum Mount Body
Reduced Strut Deflection for Improved Handling
Vulcanized Rubber for Increased Longevity
*Replaces:*

5Q0513353E
8V0513353
5Q0513353G (FWD Models Only)
*Application Guide:*

2015 - Present Audi TT/TTS/TTRS (MkIII - MQB)
Please feel free to send me a PM or email if you have any questions!

*Click Here to Order!*


----------

